# Anyone ever heard of this Camera?



## MLphotography (Jul 5, 2007)

Its called the Marvel Sharpshooter camera. 

Can anyone give me some insight on it, weather it shoots black and white... etc... 

Also like when was it made, and if film can still be used in it today.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 6, 2007)

The Sharpshooter was manufactured by an American company out of New York and Chicago. The name of the company is Utility Manufacturing Company. The Marvel camera is a pretty cheaply made metal box TLR camera shooting 120 film (readily available at the more serious photo stores). It's not a great performer, despite its attractive name and its value seems to be quite low, even for a camera made some 50+ years ago (I believe it to have been made sometime mid to late 1940s or early 1950s). I'd value it anywhere between $10 and $20, depending on its state.

Sorry I couldn't give you better news about it...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, BTW, you can shoot any 120 size film with it, be that B/W, color, print or slide.


----------

